# Gross question about AF, but I have to ask



## anne1140 (Apr 10, 2007)

I read in a book recently that clots during AF mean something isn't right. I've never heard this before. Is this true? I have them every AF and have since I started at age 12! I have been trying for 9 months to get pregnant, so I guess I am now looking into why it is taking so long.

Also, they're not that big, I don't think? Like, the biggest are maybe a little larger than a quarter, but most are not that big.

Sorry, I know, it's gross!


----------



## momileigh (Oct 29, 2002)

Never heard that before. I think most women with moderate to heavy flows have clots every month. Where did you read that exactly?


----------



## anne1140 (Apr 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momileigh* 
Never heard that before. I think most women with moderate to heavy flows have clots every month. Where did you read that exactly?

I read it in a book called Getting Pregnant. I just bought it a couple days ago.


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

Sounds like they're normal for you. I don't see it being a problem.


----------



## momileigh (Oct 29, 2002)

I don't know much about this book, but according to some of the reviews on Amazon.com, it is quite anxiety-inducing. It may make you feel like there are a lot of things wrong with you. Some people feel helpless after reading it, like no one could ever get pregnant if everything it says is true.

If you can eat the chicken and spit out the bones, the book might be OK. I don't think there's anything wrong w/ a few little blood clots. (Did the book explain WHY this would be an issue? Does it indicate WHAT isn't "right"? Does it suggest something to do about it?)

If you find the book is producing more anxiety instead of giving you helpful information, it might be time to just recycle that puppy and try a different book. Have you read Taking Charge of Your Fertility?


----------



## AustGirl (Jun 25, 2008)

Bah, don't listen to that book. I've had clots since I started at 12.


----------



## anne1140 (Apr 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momileigh* 
I don't know much about this book, but according to some of the reviews on Amazon.com, it is quite anxiety-inducing. It may make you feel like there are a lot of things wrong with you. Some people feel helpless after reading it, like no one could ever get pregnant if everything it says is true.

If you can eat the chicken and spit out the bones, the book might be OK. I don't think there's anything wrong w/ a few little blood clots. (Did the book explain WHY this would be an issue? Does it indicate WHAT isn't "right"? Does it suggest something to do about it?)

If you find the book is producing more anxiety instead of giving you helpful information, it might be time to just recycle that puppy and try a different book. Have you read Taking Charge of Your Fertility?

It just mentioned it, but didn't elaborate at all! I was like, "What?!? You're not going to explain that at all?!"

I have read Taking Charge of Your Fertility. I thought it was very good, but it really doesn't address fertility problems, which I am starting to believe either dh or I have. I was looking for a book geared more toward that.

Then again, I DO have anxiety issues, so maybe that wasn't the best choice for me. I just don't know what to do anymore. I don't know why this is flippin' taking so long!!!














:


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

I think I remember hearing that in Chinese medicine it can be considered something that should be fixed, but in western medicine it isn't considered a problem.


----------



## BunnySlippers (Oct 30, 2007)

Before dd I had clots. Big ones, small ones. I had a great pregnancy. when I started menstrating again I no longer had clots.
Lately Ill get a few every couple of periods or so. Not sure why. It does not bother me though as nothing feels off about it.


----------



## iluvbnamomma (Sep 3, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BunnySlippers* 
Before dd I had clots. Big ones, small ones. I had a great pregnancy. when I started menstrating again I no longer had clots.
Lately Ill get a few every couple of periods or so. Not sure why. It does not bother me though as nothing feels off about it.

ditto to that


----------



## momileigh (Oct 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anne1140* 
It just mentioned it, but didn't elaborate at all! I was like, "What?!? You're not going to explain that at all?!"

I have read Taking Charge of Your Fertility. I thought it was very good, but it really doesn't address fertility problems, which I am starting to believe either dh or I have. I was looking for a book geared more toward that.

Then again, I DO have anxiety issues, so maybe that wasn't the best choice for me. I just don't know what to do anymore. I don't know why this is flippin' taking so long!!!














:

Yeah, that's pretty poor, to just state vaguely that something is a problem, with no explanation or solution.







: What was the author THINKING?

I wish I had a better book to recommend; I'm sure some women on this forum have some recommendations.

It took me 6 months to get pregnant w/ my first. I was convinced after 3 months that there was something wrong w/ us. (After all, when I was trying *not* to get pg, I was convinced that one tiny slip-up would result in pregnancy!) Sometimes there's no reason and it just takes a little longer... I hope that's the case for you.


----------



## Angi (Jun 16, 2008)

I also have been getting small clots during AF since I was 12. I also tend to have very heavy bleeding. I point blank asked my Gyn and RE about the clots. Here is what both of them said: If the clots are small, say maybe the size of a quarter or smaller, it isn't a worry. (Mine are usually the size of a pea, maybe grape.)
If the clots become larger then a half dollar, say a large radish, talk to your doctor. Especially if there are lots of them.

Some small clots are normal for probably 95% of women, but that is a very unscientific poll of sorts from talking to friends. There is always that one woman with the three day period who never get's cramps or PMS.







: She is the one that is not normal if you ask me.


----------



## momileigh (Oct 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Angi* 
If the clots become larger then a half dollar, say a large radish, talk to your doctor. Especially if there are lots of them.

So you asked for information, and they told you to talk to them *if* you have x symptoms. I would feel very patronized. When I ask for information, I want actual information! Not if... then talk to your doctor. What does that mean?!? How about, "If the clots become as large as a radish, this can be a sign of leviathanian darcopsy, a syndrome related to narcolepsy." You know, REAL information. (







)

After thinking about it a bit more, I'm guessing they are saying clots can be an issue because they can be related to menorrhagia, or excessive flow. If you do have very heavy periods, that can be a sign of uterine abnormalities (such as, perhaps, divided uteri with extra endometrial area) or endometriosis. But if your periods are moderate, or a bit on the heavy side, but not excessive, a few clots are probably normal and of no consequence. Endometriosis is almost always accompanied by severe cramping which you probably already would have sought treatment for unless you have an unusually high tolerance to pain.


----------



## anne1140 (Apr 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momileigh* 
After thinking about it a bit more, I'm guessing they are saying clots can be an issue because they can be related to menorrhagia, or excessive flow. If you do have very heavy periods, that can be a sign of uterine abnormalities (such as, perhaps, divided uteri with extra endometrial area) or endometriosis. But if your periods are moderate, or a bit on the heavy side, but not excessive, a few clots are probably normal and of no consequence. Endometriosis is almost always accompanied by severe cramping which you probably already would have sought treatment for unless you have an unusually high tolerance to pain.

Well, what is considered a very heavy period? Mine are what I would consider fairly heavy, but I don't know if it's within normal range. They are on the long side of normal, too. Usually it goes: Day 1--Can be anything from spotty to heavy, Day 2-4--Heavy, Day 5--Medium, Day 6-7--Light or spotty. I usually have clots through day 4 or so.

Also, I have cramps every time. I have had some so severe that I was doubled over in pain moaning, but the majority of the time, it is not that bad. I'd say the really bad cramps happen 1-2 times per year. Usually, I just pop some pain meds and use a heating pad. This lasts for the first 2-3 days, and by day 3 or 4, it's pretty tolerable without any pain meds.

Sorry, that was kind of a novel!


----------



## momileigh (Oct 29, 2002)

So when you say heavy, how often are you changing your pads/tampons/dumping out your diva or whatever? On your heaviest days, how long does it take to soak a pad?


----------



## anne1140 (Apr 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momileigh* 
So when you say heavy, how often are you changing your pads/tampons/dumping out your diva or whatever? On your heaviest days, how long does it take to soak a pad?

It's hard to say. I haven't really paid that much attention before. Probably every couple hours. Also, during the night, I always soak through, even though I wear 2 pads together to cover more area. But that's a good 7 or 8 hours, so I guess that's not too weird.


----------



## momileigh (Oct 29, 2002)

I think you're on the heavy side of normal. Have you had a gynecological consult? It wouldn't hurt to rule out endometriosis.


----------



## klosmom (Nov 19, 2007)

I haven't read this whole thread, but the book linked below has some good infomation.

http://www.amazon.com/Fertility-Cycl...5014100&sr=8-1


----------



## Sadie Lake (Apr 26, 2006)

about the clotting thing...

After my m/c a couple of months ago, I read somewhere (and of course, I don't remember the source now) that our normal menstrual fluid contains an enzyme that is supposed to keep everything coming out from clotting.

I'm pretty non-alarmist about it, so don't read more into that than what its worth, like one of the ladies above said, maybe that's just normal for you.

Are you charting and ttc during the right time of the month? I have a girlfriend who just got pregnant on accident after trying for a year and a half at what she thought was her peak ovulation time. She and her husband decided to take a break from trying and got pregnant the first month because they conceived on day 20. Apparently she had been ovulating around day 19/20 and they were trying up until day 14 assuming that was her norm for a 30 day cycle.

Good luck!

Sadie


----------

